

Ask HN: Site for creating personal statistics - the-kenny

Hello,<p>I remember a very nice website which let you create personal statistics about anything you and putting them into nice graphs etc.<p>Does anyone know the name of the site? I can't remember it.
======
mgunes
<http://daytum.com/> ?

~~~
the-kenny
Right. Thank you very much.

